# PDF in Java öffnen



## Stifler21 (17. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe mal wieder ein kleines Problem.
Ich habe ein kleines Programm und möchte wenn man auf den Button Info drückt das sich ein PDF
Dokument öffnet. 
Das PDF Dokument habe ich in meinen Klassenordner kopiert.

Kennt da jemand den Befehl dazu?


Gruß Steffen


----------



## eRaaaa (17. Nov 2010)

Desktop API

Oder soll *dein* Programm das PDF-Dokument öffnen?


----------



## Stifler21 (17. Nov 2010)

Ja eigentlich das Programm wenn man den Button drückt.


```
if(e.getSource() == jButtonInfo)
{
   Und ihr soll der Befehl hin zum die PDF öffnen
}
```


----------



## Michael... (17. Nov 2010)

Um die Frage von eRaaaa zu konkretisieren:
Soll das PDF *in* Deinem Programm geöffnet werden. Oder soll nur der AcrobatReader o.ä. mit dem Dokument gestartet werden?
Bei ersterem benötigt man ein lib.
Bei Letzterem. siehe Post von eRaaaa


----------



## Stifler21 (17. Nov 2010)

Habs hinbekommen


```
if(e.getSource() == jButtonInfo)
		{
			

			try {
				Desktop.getDesktop().open(new File("bin/Bilder/RAM.pdf"));
			} catch (IOException e1) {
			
				e1.printStackTrace();
			}
```

Gruß Steffen


----------

